# Windows 10 help?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

arrrrgghh! I KNEW I'd HATE this! Ok I've started trying to use my brand new (expensive ositive laptop with win 10 on it.
I THOUGHT I downloaded chrome to it - but i cant seem to find it.
On my old machine with win 7 I'd go to Start, then "search programs & files"
On this new one i hit the little white start button on left of task bar, then the all apps button. it doesn't list "chrome" or "google chrome" anywhere there.
is is found elsewhere - or maybe I did NOT download it as I thought? Any help? Thanks

OP Follow-up - I just googled "how to make win 10 look & feel more like win 7".
A bunch of site & "how-to's" popped up (none of them MS sites ...)
Is this a good idea ...or not...?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Yeah, it should be there in the list of APPS.

To see if you actually installed it on your computer, Right-Click on that START button and select Control Panel, and then select Programs and Features. This will list all the programs installed on your computer. Scroll down and see if Google Chrome is listed.

ltr


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

It should be under "G" Google Chrome.

Go to Settings - System - Default Apps - Web Browser. See if Chrome is listed. If not, the install probably didn't work, try again.

Make Win10 look like Win7? Sure, if that's what you prefer; it didn't me take long to get used to the GUI on Win10. I started out with MSDOS 2.1, but no way I want to go back there!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I believe Chrome may download as a executable file that you must locate and run to install Chrome? Until then you won't see it as an installed app or a program. As to where the executable dowloaded I am not sure. Are you able to search for a 'downloads' folder or search for 'chrome' on the hard drive and see if you can locate it? 
(personally I'm now using/preferring firefox as my browser)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I believe Chrome may download as a executable file that you must locate and run to install Chrome? Until then you won't see it as an installed app or a program. As to where the executable dowloaded I am not sure. Are you able to search for a 'downloads' folder or search for 'chrome' on the hard drive and see if you can locate it?
> (personally I'm now using/preferring firefox as my browser)


You're probably right.

To locate the Download folder, Right Click on START and select File Explorer and you'll find the Downloads folder listed on the left hand panel.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

solved! i did not install it in first place.
also-thanks for tip about r-clicking on start icon. that helps.
ms-dos???? you're dating yourself Me?...I started out with FORTRAN! in university in early 70's....with decks of those punched cards...'IF/THEN' approach....over in the "computer Lab" Computer Science 2501 !Fun! I was pretty good at it too!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I started out with FORTRAN! in university in early 70's....with decks of those punched cards...'IF/THEN' approach....over in the "computer Lab" Computer Science 2501 !Fun! I was pretty good at it too!


Oh, Waterloo? You mean you never borrowed someone's stack and switched a few identifying cards to get you assignment in on time?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have learned how to use CORTANA to find things on my WIN10 computer. Give it a try.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

leoc2 said:


> I have learned how to use CORTANA to find things on my WIN10 computer. Give it a try.


hmmm...ok...I've been avoiding it ..him? ...her?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Oh, Waterloo? You mean you never borrowed someone's stack and switched a few identifying cards to get you assignment in on time?


wellll....maybe the odd time, eh?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

> I started out with FORTRAN! in university in early 70's....with decks of those punched cards...'IF/THEN' approach....over in the "computer Lab" Computer Science 2501 !Fun! I was pretty good at it too!


 Me too. The problem is the mainframe was on the other side of campus and the delivery/pickup was only once a day. Usually you would wait around for a day and all you got was an error listing..."will not compile". It taught you to check your code real well.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Me too. The problem is the mainframe was on the other side of campus and the delivery/pickup was only once a day. Usually you would wait around for a day and all you got was an error listing..."will not compile". It taught you to check your code real well.


Exactly! we were saying "DOH!" long before homer!!!


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ms-dos???? you're dating yourself Me?...I started out with FORTRAN! in university in early 70's....with decks of those punched cards...'IF/THEN' approach....over in the "computer Lab" Computer Science 2501 !Fun! I was pretty good at it too!


Well, MSDOS was the first OS that I used on an IBM style PC; before that was CP/M on my home-built Z80 box. 

As for Fortran ( WATFOR, you say? ), my first 'job' in 1967 was working in the university computer center, 4pm to midnight. I accepted the card decks from the users, put them in trays to be fed into the card reader; then when the job was done, I would wrap the print-out around the deck and put it on a shelf until the user came back to pick it up. 

The 'pay' was unlimited free computer time on the IBM 360/50. I used it to teach myself Fortran, APL, CPS, 360 Assembler language, and JCL. The computer operator was fond of poker, and he would disappear for most of the shift; so I even learned how to operate the system. Unfortunately, I was supposed to be doing my own studying at the time, and my grades suffered for it.

It was a great time, though. Sometimes I would debug the JCL of the users' failed jobs, and resubmit them under my account, and leave a note in the print-out for the user. This made me a lot of friends in high places, who helped me later towards a profession in software/hardware design. I guess you'd call it serendipity ( an archaic word ).


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> hmmm...ok...I've been avoiding it ..him? ...her?


I should elaborate ... I type my requests into CORTANA...I don't want to talk to my computer.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

leoc2 said:


> I should elaborate ... I type my requests into CORTANA...I don't want to talk to my computer.


gotcha!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

leoc2 said:


> I should elaborate ... I type my requests into CORTANA...I don't want to talk to my computer.


Neither do I. I already look 'looney' enough without talking to hardware... except to cuss it of course.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

leoc2 said:


> I should elaborate ... I type my requests into CORTANA...I don't want to talk to my computer.


I agree, but I have to say, on my smartphone I find it so darn difficult to type information on that teeny weeny software keyboard into google when I'm looking for some answer, that I have taken lately to simply speaking my request into the phone and google does a good job of providing the answer.

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I agree, but I have to say, on my smartphone I find it so darn difficult to type information on that teeny weeny software keyboard into google when I'm looking for some answer, that I have taken lately to simply speaking my request into the phone and google does a good job of providing the answer. ltr


I admit to the same when texting - if I have a wireless connection (speak won't work without data). The speak function is a hell of a lot easier than typing the damn thing. I've only recently had to stoop to texting to stay in touch with family on some time-sensitive issues.
I'm usually on a laptop for Google and internet tasks.


----------



## DenisD (Apr 19, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> speak won't work without data


Speech recognition works reasonably well on my Nexus 5 without Internet access.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I agree, but I have to say, on my smartphone I find it so darn difficult to type information on that teeny weeny software keyboard into google when I'm looking for some answer, that I have taken lately to simply speaking my request into the phone and google does a good job of providing the answer.
> 
> ltr


I have only had my first smartphone (android Moto E) for a month, and have the same problem with typing. Tried several keyboard, but do find the voice feature useful, especially in car. Currently roaming in USA using KnowRoaming SIM. Seems to work fine once I figured out all the phone settings!
BTW- definitely a late adopter having run Fortran on "mainframe" in mid 60s


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I've only recently had to stoop to texting to stay in touch with family on some time-sensitive issues.
> .


While on the road, I had to text too. For some reason, Gmail queued outgoing messages and they didn't go out until I got to a WIFI location. Not much good using Data, if email doesn't work.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a pop up on my Edge browser icon in my task bar yesterday saying that Edge beats Chrome in speed, and security. I followed the link, and MS seems to be able to prove its case. It also uses less battery power. As a result, since I have an open mind, I started using Edge instead of Chrome, to give it another chance, and I'm actually impressed. When I upgraded to Win 10 from 8.1 I originally dismissed it and carried on using Chrome, but now I'm a believer. I like the "Reading View" and "Web Note" features as well.

To all you dedicated Chrome fan boys running Win 10 out there: Don't dismiss Edge without first giving it an honest tryout.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

pwm said:


> I got a pop up on my Edge browser icon in my task bar yesterday saying that Edge beats Chrome in speed, and security. ...... To all you dedicated Chrome fan boys running Win 10 out there: Don't dismiss Edge without first giving it an honest tryout.


Is the speed of the browser really relevant unless you have gig-speed Internet? Most people are still in the sub-100 Mbps range; the browser software isn't the bottleneck. For security, I guess it depends on who you're more comfortable spying on you and monetizing your browsing habits; I'm no fan of either Google or Microsoft. The only non-profit browser is Firefox; and I'm not even sure that they don't harvest info from me.

I tried Edge, but there weren't a lot of extensions or add-ins ( only about 20 ) when I looked; I use Privacy Badger on Chrome and Firefox, but didn't see it for Edge.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

It's good to have more than one browser available with up to date bookmarks. For example, when I use Chrome at CI Investments, the Webpage won't allow me to check off certain buttons like "remember this PC", or select from a list of documents to view. Works fine in IE or Edge. I've seen this type of behaviour on many sites, and usually switching browsers is the answer. My Edge bookmarks are now copied from Chrome, and I'll try to keep them synced.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I've not gone to Edge yet because of the lack (at least initially) of sufficient extensions at the time (Aug 2015). I don't know if Edge would do it for me yet. Since I have Shaws middle level high speed Internet, a SSD and an i7 processor, Chrome and Firefox both work fine for me (certain web pages don't work well with one or the other - so I have both). I will wait until there is a huge following for Edge before I give it consideration.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

pwm said:


> It's good to have more than one browser available with up to date bookmarks.


Agreed. There always seems to be something crop up that one browser doesn't work with, while another works fine.




pwm said:


> To all you dedicated Chrome fan boys running Win 10 out there: Don't dismiss Edge without first giving it an honest tryout.


Agreed. I have often lauded EDGE as a very decent browser, and while the mass audience loves to hate anything that is Microsoft, and it's cool to hate it, they're simply wrong about EDGE. I switch back and forth between EDGE and Firefox and like both for different reasons, but I think it's smart to have both ready to go.

ltr


----------

